# Marriott Custom House - Boston



## MissTins

Marriott Custom House - great location.  1 bedroom available Friday 3/21/14 -Friday 3/28/14.  Asking $700 for entire week.


----------



## MissTins

Still available. 3/21-3/28


----------



## MissTins

lowered to $500


----------



## ascantu

Check your email and PMs.


----------



## momeason

MissTins said:


> lowered to $500



That was a fabulous deal


----------



## MissTins

Ascantu - I have replied back to your message.


----------



## MissTins

FYI - still available.


----------



## tashamen

Can you split this into two shorter visits?  I might be able to use 3-4 days but not the whole week.


----------



## Dunk

Tashamen, even 3 or 4 nights is worth $500. 
Hotel rooms in the area are expensive.
The Boston Marriott Long Wharf just across the street is $359 a night for those dates.
Great resort in the best location in Boston.


----------



## tashamen

Dunk said:


> Tashamen, even 3 or 4 nights is worth $500.
> Hotel rooms in the area are expensive.
> The Boston Marriott Long Wharf just across the street is $359 a night for those dates.
> Great resort in the best location in Boston.



Yes, I've stayed there several times through II.  My point was that since we're only two hours away and would not stay for the whole week, it might be possible for MissTins to rent it at $100 night for a few days, and the rest for the same to come out a bit better, or return part of it (as I was under the impression that this resort allowed for split weeks).


----------

